# Welches 10m HDMI Kabel?



## 19master94 (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich brauche ein 10 Meter langes HDMI Kabel um meine Rennspiele für den PC auf meinem Fernseher geniesen zu können.
Ich hab jetzt mal 2 Kabel rausgesucht, aber da es bei 10 meter heufig zu problemen kommt wolte ich hir mal fragen ob die gut sind oder es auch andere alternativen gibt.

1. http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375193&pf_rd_i=301128

2.http://www.amazon.de/Black-Connect-...NU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1296483957&sr=8-11

Mein Fernseher hat eine Auflösung 1080p und das kabel solte nicht über 50 Euro Kosten.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2011)

Schau einfach mal bei Amazon! Nimm das billigste. Habe dort ein 3M HDMI Kabel gekauft für 1,70€. Einwandfrei!

MfG


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir bei K&M ein 15m HDMI Kabel gekauft. Hat 26,99€ gekostet. Habe meinen Rechner damit auch am TV angeschlossen und kann nicht klagen. BluRays sehen spitze aus..


----------



## kohllege (31. Januar 2011)

nimm einfach das günstigste hdmi was dir in die finger fällt. kann da amazon eigentlich nur empfehlen. hab mir grad selbst erst hdmi kabel da gekauft (3 Stk. --> 5m, 3m, 1,5m). 

bei 10m länge wirste noch keine probleme bekommen. nimm am besten eins, was etwas flexibler sind. das von dir gezeigte ist eher starr und nicht so flexibel. wenn das kabel oft bewegt wird etc. kann das evtl. auf die anschlußbuchse gehen. 

greetz

der kohllege


----------



## 19master94 (31. Januar 2011)

ist es also egal ob billig oder teuer?


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2011)

Ja, nimm das billigste.

MfG


----------



## 19master94 (1. Februar 2011)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das bei dem könig hdmi kabel "1.3c" steht. Ist das dann ein mini HDMI Kabel, aber in den bewertungen steht das viele das Kabel für die ps3 nutzen, die ja kein mini HDMI Anschluss hat.

König 1.3C CAT2 HDMI Kabel 10m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## K3n$! (1. Februar 2011)

Nimm doch einfach das hier:

HDMI Kabel 1.3 Ferrite High Quality FULL HD 10m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das hat gute Bewertungen und ist billig.


----------

